# Teriyaki Snack Sticks



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2017)

Are going to be going into the smoker this weekend. Planning on all beef. Going to use collagen casings as I've had a bunch sitting. Haven't finalized a recipe yet. Open to suggestions.


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are going to be going into the smoker this weekend. Planning on all beef. Going to use collagen casings as I've had a bunch sitting. Haven't finalized a recipe yet. Open to suggestions.


Case how about the Thai Jerky recipe less some of the marinade.
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> Case how about the Thai Jerky recipe less some of the marinade.
> Richie



Yah I thought about that and adding the sweet elements. I may go that route.


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yah I thought about that and adding the sweet elements. I may go that route.



Going on a trip so I hope I get to see what ever you decide 
Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 19, 2017)

What ever you do DS sure it will be good,,, I will have to check it out when I get back from helping tear down Wall tents at my brothers elk camp,,,, May have to shoot a muzzle loader or two this weekend. :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

driedstick said:


> What ever you do DS sure it will be good,,, I will have to check it out when I get back from helping tear down Wall tents at my brothers elk camp,,,, May have to shoot a muzzle loader or two this weekend. :)



My wall tents been bundled up in my camp shed. Only used it once this summer. Didn't use it on my buddies hunt trip because he bought a jumping jack trailer. Which works great with a big buddy heater! 

We have talks about doing a winter camp. If we do the wall tent and wood stove will come out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2017)

Had a bit of a delay, but these are going to happen this weekend. I ended up ordering some spice kits from Owens. One of which is Teriyaki. I'll pick up some beef and pork butt and get it ground up. Plan on stuffing these Friday night and smoking Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking forward to this one! I LOVE teriyaki and make it a lot fresh, but wouldn't have a clue how to make it for a dry seasoning for sticks. You've got me thinking... Ive never tried to mix my teriyaki sauce with anything ground, but might work. Yeah! Just like your Thai jerky. Why not try it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2017)

Sounds Good, Case---Marking this so I don't miss it !!

Be Back!









Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2017)

Dam I don't need any sticks,& Bottom Round are $1.77 a pound this Sunday with coupon
Richie 
I have 2 coupons


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Looking forward to this one! I LOVE teriyaki and make it a lot fresh, but wouldn't have a clue how to make it for a dry seasoning for sticks. You've got me thinking... Ive never tried to mix my teriyaki sauce with anything ground, but might work. Yeah! Just like your Thai jerky. Why not try it?



That was going to be my first approach, liquid teriyaki because I make it a lot too. But I really don’t have time to mess with on epiund batches and ratios. So Owens it is. Plus they had some other flavors I wanted to try. Mormon those later.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> Dam I don't need any sticks,& Bottom Round are $1.77 a pound this Sunday with coupon
> Richie
> I have 2 coupons



I’m planning on picking up a whole bottom round or a cold. Depends on what is cheaper. That would give me a couple 12 pound batches of sticks or other items.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2017)

So I picked up a bottom round (whole) and a two pack of boneless butts. 

Sous chef and I ground it all up. I ended up with 13 pounds of round packages in (6) 2 pound and (1) 1 pound vac packs and the ten pounds needed for the sticks. The pork was ground and I packed it into (3) 2 1/2 pound portions for more stocks down the road. 1 2 1/2 pound portion for these stocks and 6 pounds that I am going to make into Fassett’s breakfast sausage this morning. 

Woke up to snow. As soon as the sun comes out the sticks go into the smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh yeah sticks have been hanging in my walkin aka the garage on my custom sausage rack aka my mountain bike all night


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2017)

While we wait on the sticks in the smoker how about a Dutch Baby!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sticks be done! 

They have good flavor, a bit on the salty side for me, but we usually go for low salt ineveryrhing we do. Sous chef and brother have no complaints. 

Ended up using pitmasters pellests for
Smoke. it’s good but as others have mentioned smoke over powers the teriyaki. Next teriyaki sticks will be no smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2017)

Sticks look Great, Case!! "Like" :)

Nice Job!

In that last Pic, what is your question?

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2017)

I could use a new walking stick!! Nice job 
Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2017)

Looking good DS looking good,,, doing some this weekend as well. Got to stock up for camp over Turkey day weekend.

Ya we woke up to snow also at the cabin this weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Sticks look Great, Case!! "Like" :)
> 
> Nice Job!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! 

Question is what kind of sticks are up next!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

tropics said:


> I could use a new walking stick!! Nice job
> Richie



Thanks Richie!

Walking stick or my favorite type of candy cane!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Looking good DS looking good,,, doing some this weekend as well. Got to stock up for camp over Turkey day weekend.
> 
> Ya we woke up to snow also at the cabin this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 343449



Thanks DS!

I’m not ready for snow yet. Had freezing rain last night. Roads were a mess this morning.


----------

